# احتجتها فصنعتها (اله التحكم الرقمي Cnc)



## abo_slaim (18 يوليو 2008)

في البداية كنت ناوي اشتري cnc router

بحثت ولم اجد ما يناسبني واذا وجدت ما يناسبني اجده غالي

فقررت اني اصنع الاجزاء الميكانيكية واشتري الكرت والمحركات الخطوية

تم شراء الكرت






من الموقع http://www.xylotex.com/4AxSysKit.htm

وتم تجميع الالة وتركيب المواتير وتركيب الكارت وضبطه

استخدمت برنامج mach3 للتشغيل الالة

ثم استخدمت برنامج mastercam في رسم قطعة العمل المطلوبة 

واستخدمت معالج خاص لبرنامج mach3 لمعالجة مخرجات المستركام ليتوافق مع ال mach3 http://www.up3up.com/download.php?file=7b7d24ebf1bd8331f55e0b2941540cdb

ثم تم تصدير الملف لبرنامج mach3 وتشغيل الالة كما ترون

هذا باختصار 
وهذا فديو للالة ارجو ان تنال استحسانكم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp9lnuJ8YlU 

اي استفسار انا مستعد للاجابه


----------



## mnci (18 يوليو 2008)

صراحة شىء روعة بالتوفيق اخى


----------



## msadek80 (19 يوليو 2008)

يا اخى ماهى طبيعة عملك 
هل تملك ورشة


----------



## abo_slaim (19 يوليو 2008)

msadek80
اناهاوي


----------



## أبو عبده (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ ابو سالم 
ارجو منك وضع خطة وشرح التصنيع كاملا للإفادة
وبالتوفقي بإذن الله


----------



## abo_slaim (23 أغسطس 2008)

اخي ابو عبده قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (28 أغسطس 2008)

نحن بانتظارك اخي ابو سالم


----------



## مررتجى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى ابو سالم عجبنى اصرارك فى تنفيذ الفكره ونحن نتسائل هل اكتملت الماكينه وما هى دقه التشغيل.
لدينا اسئله كثيره نحن متعطشون لمثل هذه المحاولات الناجحه من المؤكد ان التكلفه اصبحت جيده .
ممكن من فضلك ان توضح لنا الفكره ككل كم من الوقت تستغرق لعمل الماكينه بالكامل وتقريبا التكلفه وشكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (5 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير

اخي مرتجى :
احمد الله الذي اعانني على عمل تلك التحفة الجميله فهي حلما لي وتحقق باسهل ما يمكن بتوفيق من الله

- اما الماكينة فقد اكملتها كما تراها وهي تعمل.
- اما دقتها حاليا فتفاوتها كبير وهو لا يهم وحلة بسيط لانها فقط بداية ونموذج لعمل اله اخرى بدقة مرتفعه ، اله اخرى اتلافى فيها عيوب الحالية.
- اما تكلفة الالة فتقارب 2000 ريال فقط .
واعلم اني صنعتها بادوات بسيطة جدا وامكانيات بسيطه.
- اخذت الماكينه مني ما يقارب شهرين .


ويا اخوان انا انتظر اسالتكم اسألوني فانا اتوق لخدمتكم وهدفي خالص لله تعالى عسى ان اكون بذرة لرقي الامة

ادعوا لي ولوالديني بالمغفرة والرحمة


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاااء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fractaledge3 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي أبو سليم(هكذا قرأتها او أبو سالم )
مبروك عليك هذا المجهود الرائع و لو احتجت اية مساعدة انا في اتم الإستعداد و في هذا الرابط ستجد مشاركاتي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t42536.html

اسامة حسين


----------



## abo_slaim (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني 
سامي
اسامة 

شكرا لكم على تفاعلكم الايجابي 


وفقكم الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حساين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي كيف قمت بادخال معلومات ألتك في البرنامج


----------



## مهاجر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس ابو سليم​
احتجتها فصنعتها​‎ ‎
هذه الجمل من أجمل ما قرأت ... لها وقع خاص يعلي الهمة ويريح المتابع والقاريء

اشكرك على نقل هذا الخبر لنا والذي بالفعل اسعدني 

وبإذن الله تتمكن من صنع ماكينة بدقة أكبر وتقنية افضل ‎

جزاك الله خير على مساعدتك وردودك للأعضاء المهتمين في هذا الموضوع

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام​


----------



## فهد الثاني (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ابو سالم :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
ابارك لك العمل الرالرئع والمجهود في تصميم وصناعة هذه الآلة و اتمنى دوام التقدم والازدهار
يا ريت اخي العزيز تقول لي كيف اشتريت المواتير والمعلجات من الموقع http://www.xylotex.com/4AxSysKit.htm( مع التفصيل لو سمحت) لانني جديد على هذه الشغلة ... بارك الله بيك


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

يا بو سالم عمل رائع والجاي افضل انشاء الله 

بالنسبة للقطع صناعة صينية والا من مصدر آخر وكم تكلفة الشحن وكم اخذت وقت حتى وصلت


----------



## abo_slaim (23 سبتمبر 2008)

عبدالقادر حساين قال:


> اخي كيف قمت بادخال معلومات ألتك في البرنامج



اخوي عبد القادر 

مع الكرت يوجد كتيب لاعداد منفذ الطابعه 

بعد ذلك توجد خاصية في البرنامج لاعداد الحركة الخطية للالة وهو سهل للغاية
حيث يقوم بفتح نافذة حوار تدخل فيها المحور المراد تحريكه ثم القيمة مثلا 3 ملم

فيقوم المحرك بالدوران 
ثم تقيس حركتة الخطية على الطاولة 

وتدخلها في البرنامج فيقوم بتصحيح الفرق


وشكرا لك


----------



## abo_slaim (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس ابو سليم​
> احتجتها فصنعتها​‎ ‎
> ...



اخي مهاجر لقد اثلجت صدري بردك الجميل 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## abo_slaim (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فهد الثاني قال:


> اخي العزيز ابو سالم :
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> ابارك لك العمل الرالرئع والمجهود في تصميم وصناعة هذه الآلة و اتمنى دوام التقدم والازدهار
> يا ريت اخي العزيز تقول لي كيف اشتريت المواتير والمعلجات من الموقع http://www.xylotex.com/4AxSysKit.htm( مع التفصيل لو سمحت) لانني جديد على هذه الشغلة ... بارك الله بيك



اخي فهد الثاني 

تحية طيبة بعد السلام 

انا دفعت للموقع اعلاه عن طريق paypal ويمكنك الدفع عن طريق الفيزا والماستر كارد

ويكون افضل انك تراسل صاحب الموقع للاستفسار عن قيمة الشحن وطريقة الدفع

كلفة القطع واصله للرياض اقل من 2000 ريال

وشكرا لك


----------



## abo_slaim (23 سبتمبر 2008)

روتر قال:


> يا بو سالم عمل رائع والجاي افضل انشاء الله
> 
> بالنسبة للقطع صناعة صينية والا من مصدر آخر وكم تكلفة الشحن وكم اخذت وقت حتى وصلت



اخي روتر شكرا لك وبالتوفيق للجميع

الكرت امريكي : كرت رائع شريت واحد قبله من شخص في اقصى الارض نسيت اسم ديرته كلفني مبالغ وما اشتغل

اما المواتير فهي صينية رغم اني شاريها من امريكا : لكن صناعتها جيده

اما الشحن فقط اسبوعين

احيانا يتاخر الشحن الى شهر او شهر ونص انت وحظك



شكرا لك


----------



## طهيري (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الة جميلة وتركيبها الميكانيكي رائع لأنك إستعملت الزوالق الخاصة بأدراج المكاتب شكرا


----------



## روتر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على ردودك يا بو سالم


----------



## abo_slaim (24 سبتمبر 2008)

طهيري قال:


> الة جميلة وتركيبها الميكانيكي رائع لأنك إستعملت الزوالق الخاصة بأدراج المكاتب شكرا



والله يا اخي بحمد الله بعد ما كانت حلم 

تحقق هذا الحلم باسهل ما يمكن 

لم اصدق اني استطعت عمل تلك الالة

يا شباب اتكلو على الله وكل شي يصير سهل


اشكركم على المرور


----------



## abo_slaim (30 سبتمبر 2008)

احبابي قمت بشرح طريقة ظبط المحاور في برنامج الماخ الى الطريقة في الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103831.html#post851600


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ابو سالم مشكور على مجهوداتك وحبيت أسألك بالنسبه لكرت الدرايف كيف تحملة للعمل لفترات طويلة ومتواصلة هل يسخن الكرت وهل في ملاحظات عليه لاني افكر في طلب واحد انشاء الله وبالنسبة للمواتير كيف عزمها وهل تسخن في العمل لفترة طويلة


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أكتوبر 2008)

المواتير تسخن مع العمل المستمر اما الكرت بارد مع العلم اني مركب فوقه مروحه صغيره تجي مع الباكج
اما من ناحية العزم فعزمه كبير 
تستطيع شراء الماتور بالعزم الذي تريده من الموقع


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على ردك اخي ابو سالم واتمنى لك التوفيق وبالنسبة للمواتير هي Nema23 والا Nema34


----------



## abo_slaim (3 أكتوبر 2008)

Nema23


----------



## روتر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية أخي ابو سالم ولكن لماذا لم تأخذ Nema34 فيكون أداءه وعزمه أفضل وكم هو فرق السعر بينهما وبانسبة لمسامير الدوران (البراغي) ماذا استخدمت العادية اما طلبتها من الخارج


----------



## abo_slaim (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي روتر

الحقيقة كانت اول تجربه لي لذلك فاخترت Nema23 حسب اطلاعي بالانترنت على الات تستخدم نفس الموتور
مع العلم انك تستطيع شراء Nema23 بعزم اكبر بكثير
ووحدة قياسها المتعارف عليه oz/in وفيه وحدات ثانيه

يمكنك تحصل على ما تريد من موقع ebay
مثال

اما اعمدة الجر البراغي فاشتريتها من السوق بارخص الاثمان 10 ريال للمتر لكن سنتها صغيره فهي بطيئة الحركه
وتعطي عزم كبير 

انا حاولت اني ما اخسر كثير لاني صنعتها كنموذج , وباذن الله ساسصنع اله مكتمله حيث استفدت الكثير من صناعتي 
للنموذج 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## روتر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ابو سالم واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## abo_slaim (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بكل سرور روتر 

وعلما بكل مستجداتك وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## بلال زبيب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مبروك لقد اتممت نجاحك والى الامام دائما 
تعلمنا بأن كل دقيقة نبذلها بين الصفحات
بين قراءة أو كتابة أو ردود أو سعي لخدمة من حولنا
هي لا محالة مضافة لرصيدنا في قلوبهم العامرة بمخافة الله سبحانه

تعلمنا أن نناقش من يستحق النقاش 
ونعاتب من يقدر قيمة العتب 
ونجامل من يفرق بين المجاملة والطيبة 
ونشجع من ينظر الى تشجعينا بعين الرضا 
ونحتسب ونتوكل على الحي القيوم في كل إساءة فهي خير مما سبق كُله
انا اتممت صناعه المكينه طبق الاصل للتى هي عندي واحضرت موتور الستبر و موتور الحفر ولكن ينقصني 
الكارت وتنصيبه ومعلوماتي هنا ضعيفه اتمنى لك النجاح والسلام واذا استطعت افادتى باي معلومات لا تتاخر


----------



## abo_slaim (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي بلال اشكرك على الكلمات الجميله واسأل الله التوفيق لي لوكم وللمسلمين كافة 

اخي بلال انت تأمر امر 

اسألني وانا اجيب 
وعلم ان تنصيب الكرت سهل للغاية فاخبرني بالعقبات التي واجهتك لاتمكن من مساعدتك


----------



## بلال19 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل جد جد رائع .اعانك الله في تحقيق الأفضل


----------



## بلال زبيب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أن كلمة شكر ورأي صادق بلا تجريح أو نفاق 
أول جسور بناء علاقات ثابتة وطيبة مع من يشاركونا أفكارهم واعمالهم
وان المكن المصمم ما هو الا علامه فارقه لالتصميم والاراده القويه
اهنئك 
الحاجة.. هي أم الإختراع
الحاجة.. هي كل الإختراع.. لأنك لولا حاجتك
لولا ضعفك
لولا رغبتك اليتيمة الضعيفة.. ومعرفتك بضعفها.. .لولا جرس الإنذار.. لما سمحت للإصرار. 
والتصميم.. بأن يجتاح روحك.. شعور.. يرفعك من الأسفل
ليصعد بك إلى آخر سماء لتحقق ما اردت هذا هو الانسان


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفقك الله أخي أبو سليم 

وأنا أشاركك نجاحك وأقول لك نعم

احتجتها فوجدتها غاليه فصنعتها من الألف إلى الياء حتى كارت التحكم أيضا منذ أكثر من سبع سنوات


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 مايو 2009)

جملة "احتجتها فصنعتها" افضل كثيرا وأقل تكلفة وأكثر وعيا و علما من جملة "احتجتها فاشتريتها"


----------



## اديسون المصرى (7 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع اخى وادام اللة التوفيق واود ان اسئلك عن طريقة ربط كروت الكونترول بmach3 وشكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا احبابي 

اخي ادسون مصر كان الربط بمساعدة "المانول" الخاص بالكرت حيث يبين لك الاعدادات الصحيحة لكل محور


----------



## modylovezm (7 مايو 2009)

بصراحة مش مصدقك تصنعها بنفسك واسعة شوية وصعبة عليك لوحدك


----------



## abo_slaim (11 مايو 2009)

modylovezm قال:


> بصراحة مش مصدقك تصنعها بنفسك واسعة شوية وصعبة عليك لوحدك




:59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## remonawd (3 يوليو 2009)

عمل رائع
بس ازاى احدد البورتات فى البرنامج


----------



## kwspace (3 يوليو 2009)

الاخ ابو سالم

وفقك الله إلى مايحب ويرضاه , ورحم الله والديك والمسلمين اجمعين

ادري الرد متأخر

لكن احب الاستفسار عن المواتير

انت ذكرت للأخ العزيز روتر انها تسخن في فترات العمل

ممكن تحدد لنا كم فترات العمل تقريبا ؟؟ ساعة ؟ اقل اكثر؟

تسخن بالعمل المتواصل؟

اذا سخنت هل تنتج مشاكل للموتور؟

وماهي المدة اللي يرجع الموتور فيها الى درجة حرارته الطبيعيه؟

وهل هناك وسائل للتبريد على الموتور لجعله يعمل مدة اكثر؟



ادري اسألتي كثيرة :\ 

ارجو التفضل بالرد

وشكرا


----------



## ssahir (4 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
* اخ ابو سالم*
*اشكرك على هدا انجاز 
ارجو منك ارسال تصميم هيكلي للmachine او اجزاء ميكانيكية للإفادة
وبالتوفقي بإذن الله *
جزاك الله خير​


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

remonawd قال:


> عمل رائع
> بس ازاى احدد البورتات فى البرنامج



اخي العزيزي

بالنسبه لي اتبعت المانول الخاص بالكرت
وتم ضبط الاعدادات كما هو محدد


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

kwspace قال:


> الاخ ابو سالم
> 
> وفقك الله إلى مايحب ويرضاه , ورحم الله والديك والمسلمين اجمعين
> 
> ...



مرحبا 

الحقيقة انا ما شغلتها اكثر من ساعتين 
شغلتها مرات متعددة ومتتاليه
الى الان المواتير شغاله بدون مشاكل

طرق تبريدها قد يفيدك فيها اخواننا من تخصص الالكترونيات 

يجب عليك ضبط الامبير بشكل جيد حسب قوة الماتور

اتوقع العمل في مكان بارد يساعد في تبريد المواتير


وحاضر لاي استفسار وبالقريب ان شاء الرحمن نشاهد ما تقده ايديكم من الات التحكم الرقمي

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

ssahir قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *
> * اخ ابو سالم*
> *اشكرك على هدا انجاز
> ...



اخي العزيز كان التصميم عشوائي لانها كانت تجربه سريعه لم ارغب بزيادة التكلفة
انا اشتريت تصميم من موقع بالانترنت لكن لم اقم بتطبيقه بسبب مشاغل الحياة
انا الان خارج السعودية 

اذا عدت بعد شهرين سوف ابحث عنه وارسله لك


----------



## محاول جيد (25 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز أهنئك بهذا العمل الرائع والأجمل منه والأروع أنك لم تخشى الفشل بل كا ن النجاح أمامك
ولهذا وصلت للنتيجة المبهرة بعون الله أولا ثم بمجهودك ومثابرتك 
أهنئك مرة أخرى 
وياريت نشوف الآلة المحدثة لو أكملتها 
وهل هناك مكان لشراء تلك المواتير والكرت غير طريق مراسلة الشركات 
أتمنى ذلك ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## abo_slaim (25 يوليو 2009)

محاول جيد قال:


> أخي العزيز أهنئك بهذا العمل الرائع والأجمل منه والأروع أنك لم تخشى الفشل بل كا ن النجاح أمامك
> ولهذا وصلت للنتيجة المبهرة بعون الله أولا ثم بمجهودك ومثابرتك
> أهنئك مرة أخرى
> وياريت نشوف الآلة المحدثة لو أكملتها
> ...



كلامك اثلج صدري عزيزي

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه

انا بحثت عن الكروت في اكبر المحلات بالرياض ولم اجدها

فقررت الشراء عن طريق الانترنت

اذا تملك مهارة الكترونيه كافيه، يمكنك تصنيع الكرت بنفسك وهذا ما كنت اتمناه


----------



## cadnet (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت محتاج منك خدمة - الله يرحم والديك - محتاج منك نصيحة في الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية علما باني ارغب بشراء من نفس الموقع:
1- انوي عمل طاولة كبيرة قياسها 2.5 متر طول وعرضها متر ونصف فهل تعتقد ان المواطير تتحمل سعة هذه الطاولة بحكم خبرتك كوني ارغب بالنقش على الواح الخشب الكبيرة وماذا تنصحني - من ناحية هل اشتري وماذا اشتري وتمنى منك ان تضع المودلات
2- هل للماكنة امكانية عمل تصاميم ثلاثية الابعاد وليس فقط ثنائية الابعاد في حالة اخذ الاعتبار ان الطاولة معدة لان تعمل ثلاثية الابعاد
3- ما هي المشاكل التي واجهتك فيما يخص المواطير ومنظومة التحكم فيها وكم ساعة متواصل تستطيع الماكنة ان تعمل بشك لا تتوقف فية
4- هل تستطيع توضيح لي عملية الشراء من هذا الموقع وهل هم ثقات وكيف حولت المبلغ لهم - ارجو ان تاخذ بنظر الاعتبار في الاجابة باني لم اشتري بحياتي من الانترنت ولا امتلك اي نوع من كروت شراء وحبذا ان تصحني بحسب خبرتك ما افضل كرت استخرج للشراء

تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التقدم والازدهار في عملك


----------



## الامبراطور (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخى العزيز اريد ان اشكرك على عرض الموضوع والرد على التساؤلات واتمنى لك التوفيق
وعندى تساؤل مهم : هل حاولت الاستعانة باحد مهندسى الالكترونيات فى تصنيع كارت محلى والعمل به بدلا من انتظار وصول الكارت من الخارج؟
انا اعرف ان أسعار القطع الالكترونية عالى جدا بالرياض ولكن التكلفة لن تكون بنفس الثمن.
انا صنعت كارت للتجربة على لوحة الاختبار ولم يتعدى 200 ريال.
يمكننى صنع عدد من انواع كروت التحكم على حسب القطع المتوفرة بالسوق السعودى وان شاء الله كفاءتها عالية بالعمل ولكن المشكلة بالمواتير المتوفرة بالرياض صغيرة جدا ومعظمها مواتير طابعات و ماكينات تصوير


----------



## abo_slaim (28 مارس 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت محتاج منك خدمة - الله يرحم والديك - محتاج منك نصيحة في الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية علما باني ارغب بشراء من نفس الموقع:
> 1- انوي عمل طاولة كبيرة قياسها 2.5 متر طول وعرضها متر ونصف فهل تعتقد ان المواطير تتحمل سعة هذه الطاولة بحكم خبرتك كوني ارغب بالنقش على الواح الخشب الكبيرة وماذا تنصحني - من ناحية هل اشتري وماذا اشتري وتمنى منك ان تضع المودلات
> 2- هل للماكنة امكانية عمل تصاميم ثلاثية الابعاد وليس فقط ثنائية الابعاد في حالة اخذ الاعتبار ان الطاولة معدة لان تعمل ثلاثية الابعاد
> ...



1- اعتقد ان المواتير ستعمل بكفاءة على المقياس المذكور اعلاه
2- نعم الماكينة تعمل على التصامي الثلاثية 
3- المشكله الوحيده ارتفاع حرارة المواتير لكن تركتها تعمل لمدة 4ساعات ولم تتلف 
4- الشراء من الانترنت 
انا لدي حساب في paypal وبكل سهوله دفعت للشركه وبعد على ما اعتقد اسبوعين وصلت اللوحه والمواتير

والشركه مضمونه حيث ان بعض الزملا اشترو من الشركه بدون مشاكل

اسف على التاخير انا بالحقيقه كنت مشغول جدا الفتره السابقه وبالاخير ادعوا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## abo_slaim (28 مارس 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> أخى العزيز اريد ان اشكرك على عرض الموضوع والرد على التساؤلات واتمنى لك التوفيق
> وعندى تساؤل مهم : هل حاولت الاستعانة باحد مهندسى الالكترونيات فى تصنيع كارت محلى والعمل به بدلا من انتظار وصول الكارت من الخارج؟
> انا اعرف ان أسعار القطع الالكترونية عالى جدا بالرياض ولكن التكلفة لن تكون بنفس الثمن.
> ...



تحية طيبه 

اخوي الامبراطور
بالحقيقة انا تخصصي ميكانيك /انتاج وعندما عزمت على صنع الماكينة لم اكن اعرف مهندس الكترونيات قريب مني وقادر على صنع اللوحة

ولم احب ان اشتت تركيزي في تعلم مهارات اخرى مثل تصنيع اللوحة , كما ان التصنيع كان سريع وبوسائل جدا بدائية وسريعه كنت اريد الوصول للهدف باسرع وقت ممكن وباقل التكاليف 

الحمدلله والشكر له ،،، "احتجتها فصنعتها" 

والله يا اخوان كل ما قرأت موضوع عن تصنيع اله سي ان سي بايدي عربيه اطير من الفرح واتفائل خير لهذه الامة 

ننتظر المزيد من الشباب فالارادة تصنع المعجزات 

اخوي الامبراطور ، لم اكن في يوم من الايام اتوقع ان اقوم بتصنيع الالة 
وفي يوم من الايام كنت جالس ابحث في الانترنت عن اله صغيره لشرائها
وكان لي زميل جالس جنبي وقال وش تسوي قلت ابشري سي ان سي قال 
لي اصنعها ,, ضحكت ,,,, قال ليه تضحك قلت صععععععبه 
قال "اذا تبي تصنعها ، بتصنعها" قلبت كلام الزميل براسي وعزمت على 
تصنيعها. 
دقيت سلف وعلى محل يبيع خشب , شريت اللازم مع كم مسمار ومنشار 
وطلبت الكرت والمواتير ،،،، كان اكبر خوفي اني ما اقدر اظبط تشبيكة 
المواتير 

انهيت جسم الماكينه بسرعه ووصلت المواتير واللوحه وركبتها ولم يصادفني اي 
مشكله بحمد الله ، لما اكملت العمل وشغلتها اول مره ما كنت مصدق ان الاله تعمل
على ما يرام كانت لحضات لا تنسى بالنسبه لي .

للاسف انا الان مشغول باعمال اخرى وسوف يكون لي رجعه باذن الله وعمل اكبر 
لعلي استعين بالقدرات المحليه في مجال الالكترونيات

وبالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

حقـــــــــــــــــــآ ممتاز


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله جهد مبارك


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ عجيب 

السلام عليكم 

تجد في المشاركة الاولى كل التفاصيل المطلوبة


----------



## uae_condor (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي abo_slaim
مشالله عليك شغل مرتب 

اخوي انشالله ناوي اجمع cnc ونت ذكارت انه عندك تصميم شارنه من الانترنت ياليت تضيفه

التصميم شوي يختلف عن تصميمك
وبيكلفنيي 3000 درهم تقربا
1- بدن الجهاز من امريكا






مع مثبة للدريل





من هذه الموقع
http://bluumaxcnc.com/Gantry-Router-Purchase-page.html


المحرك والاجهزة الاكترونية
من هذه الموقع
http://www.probotix.com/3_axis_stepper_motor_driver_kits/3_axis_probostep_stepper_motor_driver_kit/

العمود الولبي باشتريه من الخارج ( اعتقد هو سبب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك لانك تستعمل عمود الملولبات الي فيه متقاربه )
http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-ACME-thread...ive-screw-/330450069232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


الدريل
www.amazon.com/Dremel-4000-3-34-120-Volt-Variable/dp/B002L3RUVQ/ref=pd_cp_hi_2_img

اخوي شو رايك بتصميم و المعدات الاكترونية وقوتها واذا تقدر تتاكد انها مب صناعة صينية

شكرا


----------



## uae_condor (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه صورة الجهاز بعد اكتمالة انشالله
http://bluumaxcnc.com/Gantry-Router/Router1.jpg


----------



## abo_slaim (10 فبراير 2011)

uae_condor قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي abo_slaim
> مشالله عليك شغل مرتب
> 
> اخوي انشالله ناوي اجمع cnc ونت ذكارت انه عندك تصميم شارنه من الانترنت ياليت تضيفه
> ...



عمل رائع يا ابن الامارات 

والاجمل بعد التجميع 

اسف على التاخر بالرد,,,,, ونرجو منك موافاتنا بجديدك وهل عملت الماكينة على ما يرام؟


----------



## abo_slaim (11 فبراير 2011)

http://bluumaxcnc.homestead.com/Gantry-Setup.html
موقع لتصنيع ماكينة تحكم رقمي بتصميم جميل


----------



## abo_slaim (11 فبراير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/6210_11297417371.zip

تصميم لراوتر من اول مسمار 
صيغة الملف pdf


----------



## abo_slaim (11 فبراير 2011)

*g codes*


----------



## abo_slaim (11 فبراير 2011)

طريقة استخدام الفولتميتر للفائدة ولقياس الامبير في الدرايفر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/6210_11297418868.doc


----------



## abo_slaim (11 فبراير 2011)

منافذ الحاسب التفرعية والتسلسلية

أولاً – المنفذ التفرعي
1- بنية المنفذ التفرعي 
يحتوي الحاسب عادةً منفذاً تفرعياً واحداً أو أكثر ، يرمز للمنفذ التفرعي الأول بـ LPT1 والثاني LPT2 وهكذا. يحتوي موصل المنفذ التفرعي في الحواسيب الشخصية على 25 قطب يستخدم منها 17 لعمليات الإدخال والإخراج والباقي أرضي GND . تقسم هذه الأقطاب الـ 17 إلى ثلاث مجموعات ( أو مسجلات ) تحوي المجموعة الأولى ثمانية أقطاب دخل/خرج ( كانت خرج فقط في الحواسيب القديمة) وتدعى مخرج المعطيات DATA وتحتوي الثانية على 5 أقطاب دخل IN . أما الثالثة فتحتوي 4 أقطاب خرج OUT. 

يتعامل الحاسب مع هذه المنافذ على أنها مسجلات مرتبطة بمنافذ دخل/ خرج . تختلف عناوين هذه المسجلات حسب المنفذ (LPT1 أو LPT2 أو ...) وحسب تكوين الحاسب أيضاً . لكن في معظم الحواسب يكون هناك منفذ واحد فقط LPT1 ويكون له العناوين 378h للمنفذ DATA و 379h للمنفذ IN و 37Ah للمنفذ OUT .

يوضح الجدول التالي توزع أقطاب المنفذ التفرعي .
رقم القطب	اسم الإشارة	الاتجاه	المسجل	معكوس
1	nStrobe	خرج	تحكم	نعم
2	Data0	خرج	معطيات	
3	Data1	خرج	معطيات	
4	Data2	خرج	معطيات	
5	Data3	خرج	معطيات	
6	Data4	خرج	معطيات	
7	Data5	خرج	معطيات	
8	Data6	خرج	معطيات	
9	Data7	خرج	معطيات	
10	Ack	دخل	حالة	
11	Busy	دخل	حالة	نعم
12	Paper out	دخل	حالة	
13	Select	دخل	حالة	
رقم القطب	اسم الإشارة	الاتجاه	المسجل	معكوس
14	Auto LineFeed	خرج	تحكم	نعم
15	Error	دخل	حالة	
16	Inititialize	خرج	تحكم	
17	Select Printer	خرج	تحكم	نعم
18-25	Ground	أرضي 

2- مسجلات المنفذ التفرعي
أ- مسجل المعطيات DATA ( 378h )
يتألف هذا المسجل من 8 بتات دخل/خرج ثنائي الاتجاه مرتبطة بالأقطاب 2 حتى 9 في المنفذ التفرعي . يكون المسجل مهيئاً افتراضياً في حالة الإخراج ويمكن تحويله إلى حالة الإدخال بواسطة تأهيل بت التحكم بالاتجاه الموجود في مسجل الإخراج كما سنرى لاحقاً . 

ب- مسجل الإدخال (الحالة)IN ( 379h ) 
يحتوي هذا المسجل على خمسة بتات إدخال مرتبطة بخمسة أقطاب يبين الشكل السابق ترتيبها . أحد هذه البتات معكوس ( البت رقم 7 المرتبط بالقطب 11) أي أنه عند تطبيق 1 منطقي على القطب 11 تظهر القيمة 0 في البت 7 . أما البتات الثلاثة السفلية فهي غير مستعملة . يبين الجدول التالي توزع بتات مسجل الحالة مع الأقطاب المقابلة لكلٍ منها.

رقم البت	الوظيفة	معكوس	القطب المقابل
7	Busy نعم	11
6	Ack	لا	10
5	Paper Out	لا	12
4	Select	لا	13
3	Error	لا	15
2	IRQ غير مرتبط ( يدل على حدوث مقاطعة)
1	محجوز 
0	محجوز 



ج- مسجل الإخراج (التحكم) OUT (37Ah)
يحتوي هذا المسجل على أربعة بتات إخراج ( الأربعة السفلى من البايت ) مرتبطة بأربعة أقطاب ثلاثة منها معكوسة. يتحكم البتان 4 و 5 بعمل المنفذ حسب الجدول أدناه أما البتان العلويان فهما غير مستخدمان.
يفعل البت 4 مقاطعة منفذ الطابعة عبر القطب Ack ( القطب رقم 10 ) أما البت 5 فيتحكم باتجاه منفذ المعطيات، عندما يكون 0 يكون المنفذ خرج ( وهي الحالة الافتراضية ) وعندما يصبح 1 يكون المنفذ دخل . وهذه الميزة موجودة فقط في الحواسب الحديثة نسبياً أما الحواسيب القديمة فيمكنها استخدام منفذ المعطيات فقط للاخراج.

رقم البت	الوظيفة	معكوس	القطب المقابل
7	غير مستخدم 
6	غير مستخدم 
5	بت الاتجاه (0 = خرج / 1 = دخل) 
4	تفعيل المقاطعة عبر الخط Ack 
3	Select Printer	نعم	17
2	Initialize (Reset)	لا	16
1	Auto LineFeed	نعم	14
0	Strobe	نعم	1

3- الإدخال والإخراج من وإلى المنفذ التفرعي
أ- الإخراج
يتم الإخراج في المنفذ التفرعي إما عبر مسجل المعطيات أو عبر مسجل التحكم . عنوان مسجل المعطيات 378h وعنوان مسجل التحكم 37Ah .
لإخراج بايت سجل المعطيات نستعمل التعليمات التالية:
mov DX,378h
mov AL,Byte
out DX,AL
حيث تمثل Byte القيمة المراد إخراجها .
في حالة منفذ التحكم يجب الانتباه إلى أن المنفذ فيه 4 أقطاب فقط (تمثلها البتات السفلية) وأن ثلاثة منها معكوسة. مثلاً لجعل جميع أقطاب التحكم في الحالة المنطقية 1 نستخدم التعليمات التالية:
mov DX,37Ah
mov AL,04h	; = xxxx 0100
out DX,AL
يمكن طبعاً القيام بنفس العمليات باستخدام اللغات عالية المستوى . مثلاً يمكن الحصول على نفس النتيجة في لغة C باستخدام العبارتين التاليتين :
outportb(0x378,Byte);
للإخراج إلى مسجل المعطيات ، و
outportb(0x37A,4);
للإخراج إلى مسجل التحكم .

ب- الإدخال
مرةً أخرى يمكن الإدخال إما من مسجل الحالة وعنوانه 379h أو من مسجل المعطيات وذلك بعد تغيير اتجاهه بواسطة بت الاتجاه في مسجل التحكم .
للإدخال من مسجل الدخل (الحالة) نستخدم تعليمة C التالية :
a = inportb(0x379);
يحتوي a بعد تنفيذ التعليمة على حالة أقطاب منفذ الدخل في البتات الخمسة العلوية ويكون البت 7 معكوساً . يفضل دائماً نقل هذه البتات إلى البتات الخمسة السفلى وعكس البت الأخير بحيث نحصل على القيمة الحقيقية الموجودة على المنفذ. يمكن القيام بذاك كما يلي:
a >>= 3;	إزاحة إلى اليمين بمقدار 3
a ^= 0x10 ;	عكس البت الخامس
من أجل الإدخال من مسجل المعطيات يجب أولاً تغيير اتجاه المسجل وذلك بتفعيل البت السادس (رقم 5) من مسجل التحكم . التعليمة التالية تفي بالغرض :
outportb(0x37A , inportb(0x37A) | 0x20);
لاحظ استخدام inportb() من أجل الحصول على القيمة الحالية لمسجل التحكم ثم استخدمنا العملية المنطقية or من أجل تفعيل البت المطلوب . وذلك ضروري من أجل الحفاظ على الحالة الآنية لأقطاب التحكم .
بعد تفعيل بت الاتجاه يمكن الآن قراءة مسجل المعطيات :
a = inportb(0x378);
لإعادة مسجل المعطيات إلى حالته السابقة ( الإخراج ) يجب تصفير بت الاتجاه . يتم ذلك بنفس الطريقة بالتعليمة التالية:
outportb(0x37A , inportb(0x37A) & 0xDF);
القيمة DFh هي المتمم الأحادي للقيمة 20h ، لاحظ استخدام العملية المنطقية And هنا.
ملائمة المنفذ التفرعي:
سنتكلم الآن عن الدارات اللازمة لوصل أجهزة خارجية إلى الحاسب عن طريق المنفذ التفرعي. لهذه الغاية سنصمم دارة بسيطة تقوم بإظهار القيم المخرجة وإدخال قيم إلى المنفذ التفرعي.
تتألف الدارة من موصل DB25 متصل بثلاث دارات متكاملة من النوع 74244 وهي عبارة عن عوازل Buffers غير عاكسة باتجاه واحد تستخدم الأولى من أجل الإدخال وهي متصلة بأقطاب الدخل الخمسة ويوجد على دخلها خمسة مفاتيح . تؤمن المقاومات وضع مداخل الدارة بالمستوى المنطقي المناسب عندما تكون المفاتيح مفتوحة . الدارتان الثانية والثالثة تستخدمان للإخراج حيث تتصلان بأقطاب المنفذين DATA و OUT . ويتصل بخرجها مجموعة من الليدات المضيئة التي تدل على القسيم المخرجة .إن وجود العوازل يؤمن مستويات منطقية كافية لتشغيل الدارات التالية ( لا تستطيع دارات المنفذ التفرعي قيادة عدد كبير من الدارات ) كما تضمن عدم تخريب دارات المنفذ التفرعي في حال حدوث خطأ أو قصر في الدارة الخارجية . (الدارة في الصفحة التالية).
طبعاً الدارة المبينة لا تحتوي تغذية . تؤمن التغذية بواسطة دارة تغذية مثل الدارة المبينة في الشكل 2.

ثانياً - المنفذ التسلسلي
يختلف المنفذ التسلسلي عن المنفذ التفرعي في طريقة إرسال المعلومات حيث ترسل المعلومات وتستقبل على خط واحد بشكلٍ متسلسل ( بت واحد في كل مرة ) . بما أن أجزاء الحاسب الداخلية تتبادل المعطيات فيما بينها بشكل تفرعي لذلك لا بد من وجود دارة تحول المعلومات من الشكل التفرعي إلى الشكل التسلسلي قبل إرسالها عبر المنفذ التسلسلي. لذلك تعتبر عملية الاتصال التسلسلي أعقد بكثير من الاتصال التفرعي. إلا أن هذا التعقيد يقابله فوائد كثيرة أهمها القدرة على إرسال المعلومات إلى مسافات أكبر بكثير من المسافات الممكنة في حالة الإرسال التفرعي. يوجد عادةً في الحواسب الشخصية اثنين من المنافذ التسلسلية يرمز لها بـ COM1 و COM2 على الترتيب ويمكن أن يحتوي حتى أربعة منافذ تسلسلية ( .. COM3 و COM4) .

تسمى الدارة التي تقوم بالإرسال والاستقبال التسلسلي في الحاسب الشخصي بالمرسل والمستقبل غير التزامني العام UART (أو 8250) تتصل هذه الدارة مباشرةً مع ممرات الحاسب.
يستخدم الحاسب الشخصي بروتوكول خاص بالاتصال التسلسلي يرمز له بـ RS-232 . يعرف هذا البروتوكول شكل المنفذ التسلسلي (المواصفات الميكانيكية) وجهود وترتيب إشارات المعلومات والمصافحة (المواصفات الكهربائية). 
يوجد نوعين من المنافذ التسلسلية ، الأول يتألف من 25 قطب وهو الشكل الأصلي المعرف في البروتوكول ويدعى D25 . والثاني صغير فيه 9 أقطاب ويدعى D9 وقد ظهر في الحواسيب الشخصية الحديثة نظراً لعدم استخدام الأقطاب الأخرى في المنفذ الكبير . يبين الشكل التالي المنفذين التسلسليين الكبير والصغير وتوزيع الأقطاب في كل منهما :














أقطاب المنفذ التسلسلي
GND أو SG (الأرضي) ويؤمن أرضي مشترك لدارتي الإرسال والاستقبال .
TXD (Transmitted Data) المعلومات المرسلة (خرج) . يتم إرسال المعلومات على هذا القطب.
RXD (Received Data) المعلومات المستقبلة (دخل) . يتم استقبال المعلومات على هذا القطب.
DTR (Data Terminal Ready) (خرج) . خط مصافحة يدل على أن طرفية المعطيات (الحاسب) جاهزة للإرسال.
DSR(Data Set Ready) (دخل) . خط مصافحة يدل على أن جهاز المعطيات ( المودم) جاهز لاستقبال المعلومات من الحاسب .
RQS( Request To Send) (خرج) . خط مصافحة يطلب من جهاز المعطيات القيام بعملية إرسال.
CTS (Clear To Send) (دخل) . خط مصافحة يخبر الطرفية (الحاسب) عن إمكانية بدء عملية إرسال.
CD (Carrier Detected) (دخل) يخبر الحاسب عن توفر إشارة الحامل (نغمة التون).
RI (Ring Indicator) (دخل) يخبر الحاسب عن ورود مكالمة .
تستخدم الإشارتان الأخيرتان فقط في حالة وصل مودم .
يمكن تحقيق الحد الأدنى من الاتصال بدون مصافحة باستخدام ثلاثة خطوط فقط هي SG و TXD وRXD .
الإشارات الكهربائية
يرمز للمستوى المنطقي 1 (علامةMark ) بجهد يتراوح بين -5 و -15 فولت في المخارج و بين -3 و -15 فولت في المداخل . ويرمز للمستوى المنطقي 0 (فراغ Space) بجهد يتراوح بين 5 و 15 فولت في المخارج و 3 و15 في المداخل . بما أن هذه الجهود تختلف عن الجهود المنطقية داخل الحاسب ( 0 و 5 فولت ) لذلك توجد دارات خاصة لتحويل المستويات المنطقية العادية إلى إشارات متوافقة مع RS-232 وبالعكس. توضع هذه الدارات بين UART وأقطاب المنفذ التسلسلي.
إرسال المعلومات تسلسلياً
يتم إرسال المعلومات على شكل إطارات يحتوي كل إطار على بايت كامل ( 8 بت) بالإضافة إلى بتات تحكم إضافية.
يتألف الإطار من :
-	بت بداية Start Bit : يبتدئ الإطار بهذا البت لتنبيه الجهاز المستقبل بوصول المعطيات ومزامنة الآلية التي تفصل البتات عن بعضها. ويكون هذا البت عبارة عن فراغ Space وذلك لأن الخط عند عدم إرسال شيء يكون في حالة العلامة Mark .
-	بتات المعطيات Data Bits : وتمثل المعلومات المرسلة وتتألف من 8 بتات في الحالة العادية ويمكن أن تكون 7 بتات في حال إرسال رسائل نصية بترميز آسكي (حيث يمكن الاستغناء عن البت الأخير).
-	بت الإزدواجية Parity Bit : تستخدم عملية فحص الإزدواجية للتحقق من صحة الإرسال. يضاف بت يدعى بت الإزدواجية إلى الإطار . تعتمد قيمة هذا البت على محتويات بتات المعطيات وتحسب بعدة طرق. الإزدواجية الزوجية تعني أن عدد العلامات ( الواحدات المنطقية) في بتات المعطيات بما فيها بت الإزدواجية زوجي. أما الإزدواجية الفردية فهي تحسب بحيث يكون عدد العلامات فردي.
-	بتات التوقف Stop Bits يوجد في نهاية كل إطار عدد من بتات التوقف ويمكن أن تكون بت واحد أو بت ونصف أو بتان . وتكون بتات التوقف في حالة Mark وذلك لتمييز الإطار عن الإطار التالي الذي سيبتدئ حتماً بعلامة Space تمثل بت البداية .
يمكن إرسال و استقبال المعلومات عبر المنفذ التسلسلي بعدة طرق . يمكن استخدام خدمة BIOS ذات الرقم 14H للقيام بذلك وتعتبر الطريقة الأسهل أو يمكن برمجة UART بشكل مباشر وهي الطريقة التي تؤمن المرونة الكاملة. أما في نظام Windows فيجب استخدام وظائف API الخاصة بالاتصالات التسلسلية.
استخدام المقاطعة 14H 
تقدم هذه المقاطعة أربع وظائف خاصة بالاتصالات التسلسلية . يوضع رقم الوظيفة ( من 0 حتى 3) في المسجل AH. ويوضع رقم المنفذ التسلسلي في المسجل DX .
1- وظيفة تهيئة بارامترات الاتصال ( AH = 0 )
يوضع رقم المنفذ في DX وصفر في AH و بايت تحديد البارمترات في AL ثم تصدر المقاطعة INT 14H . نبين فيما يلي شكل بايت تحديد البارامترات :
0	1	2	3	4	5	6	7
طول الكلمة	بتات الإزدواجية	سرعة البود
التوقف 
البتان 0 و 1 يمثلان طول الكلمة ، 11 تعني 8 بتات و 10 تعني 7 بتات .
البت 2 يحدد عدد بتات التوقف 0 تعني بت واحد و 1 تعني بتان
البتان 3 و 4 يحددان الإزدواجية حسب الجدول التالي:
نوع الإزدواجية	البت 3	البت 4
لا يوجد	0	0 أو 1
فردية	1	0
زوجية	1	1
البتات 5 و 6 و 7 يحددان سرعة البود
سرعة البود	البت 5	البت 6	البت 7
110	0	0	0
150	1	0	0
300	0	1	0
600	1	1	0
1200	0	0	1
2400	1	0	1
4800	0	1	1
9600	1	1	1
2- وظيفة إرسال رمز ( AH = 1 )
يوضع رقم المنفذ في DX و رقم الوظيفة 1 في AH و الرمز المراد إرساله في AL ثم تصدر المقاطعة INT 14H . لا يرسل الرمز إلا عند توفر إشارات المصافحة اللازمة .
يحتوي AH عند العودة على رمز الخطأ ، إذا كان البت 7 يساوي 0 يكون الإرسال ناجحاً أما إذا كان 1 فإن البتات المتبقية تبين نوع الخطأ بنفس طريقة الوظيفة 3 .
3- وظيفة استقبال رمز ( AH = 2 )
يوضع رقم المنفذ في DX و رقم الوظيفة 2 في AH ثم تصدر المقاطعة INT 14H . بعد العودة يحتوي AH رقم الخطأ ، إذا كان يساوي 0 يكون الاستقبال ناجحاً ويحتوي AL في هذه الحالة البايت المستقبل ، أما إذا لم يكن 0 فإنه يشير إلى نوع الخطأ حسب ترميز الوظيفة 3 .
4- وظيفة قراءة حالة المنفذ ( AH = 3 )
تقدم هذه الوظيفة معلومات عن حالة المنفذ التفرعي بعد العودة من المقاطعة يحتوي AX على كلمة الحالة .
يبين الجدول التالي معنى كل بت عندما يكون 1 .
البت	المعنى عندما يكون 1
AH	7	انقضاء الوقت
6	مسجل إزاحة الإرسال فارغ
5	مسجل مسك الإرسال فارغ
4	ورود رمز توقف
3	خطأ إطار
2	خطأ ازدواجية
1	خطأ تجاوز
0	توفر المعطيات
AL	7	كشف إشارة خط الاستقبال
6	مؤشر الرنين
5	DSR 
4	CTS 
3	تغير إشارة خط الاستقبال
2	جبهة صاعدة على خط مؤشر الرنين
1	تغير DSR
0	تغير CTS 


برمجة المنافذ التسلسلية في نظام Windows :
يؤمن نظام Windows طريقة سهلة للتعامل مع المنافذ التسلسلية حيث يتعامل معها كأنها ملفات عادية ويستخدم نفس وظائف API الخاصة بالملفات للتحكم بالمنافذ التسلسلية . وسنشرح فيما يلي كيفية استخدام هذه الوظائف للقيام بإرسال واستقبال المعلومات عبر المنافذ التسلسلية.
فتح المنفذ التسلسلي - CreateFile 
تستخدم الوظيفة CreateFile للحصول على مقبض Handle للمنفذ التسلسلي حيث تستخدم الأسماء COM1 أو COM2 أو... كاسم ملف . ويستخدم الشكل التالي لفتح المنفذ COM1:


HANDLE hCom = CreateFile("COM1",
GENERIC_READ|GENERIC_WRITE,
0,NULL,OPEN_EXISTING,0,NULL);

تحتوي hCom بعد العودة من الوظيفة مقبض للمنفذ Com1 إذا كان الاستدعاء ناجحاً و إلا تكون قيمته صفر.
الحصول على حالة المنفذ - GetCommState 
تعطي هذه الوظيفة بنية معطيات تحتوي على مواصفات الاتصال لمنفذ معين ويأخذ بارامترين ، الأول هو مقبض المنفذ والثاني مؤشر إلى بنية المعطيات التي ستوضع فيها المعلومات .
DCB dcb;
BOOL f = GetCommState(hCom,&dcb);
تعطي هذه الوظيفة قيمة منطقية تدل على النجاح أو الفشل . أما dcb فتحتوي معلومات عن المنفذ التسلسلي مثل سرعة البود وطول الكلمة ونوع فحص الإزدواجية ...الخ .
تغيير حالة المنفذ - SetCommState 
يمكن تهيئة المنفذ ببارامترات جديدة باستخدام كتلة المعطيات DCB المذكورة سابقاً . يمكن استخدام نفس الكتلة التي حصلنا عليها من GetCommState بعد إجراء التغييرات اللازمة كما في المثال التالي:
dcb.BaudRate = 9600;
dcb.ByteSize = 8;
dcb.Parity = NOPARITY;
dcb.StopBits = ONESTOPBIT;

f = SetCommState(hCom,&dcb);
يقوم المثال السابق بتهيئة المنفذ التسلسلي على سرعة 9600 بت في الثانية وطول كلمة 8 بت بدون ازدواجية وبت توقف واحد.
القراءة من المنفذ - ReadFile 
تقرأ هذه الوظيفة عدداً محدداً من البايتات من المنفذ التسلسلي وتضعها في الموقع الذاكري المشار إليه بالمتحول الوسيط الثاني . المثال التالي يقرأ 20 بايت من المنفذ التسلسلي وتضعها في المصفوفة Buff ويضع في Num عدد البايتات المقروءة فعلاً .
DWORD Num;
char Buff[20];
BOOL r = ReadFile(hCom, &Buff, sizeof(Buff), &Num,NULL);
تعيد الوظيفة قيمة منطقية تدل على نجاح العملية أو فشلها.
الإرسال عبر المنفذ التسلسلي – WriteFile
لهذه الوظيفة نفس بارامترات وظيفة القراءة . المثال التالي يرسل القيمة 100 إلى المنفذ التسلسلي 
DWORD Num;
char Buff = 100;
BOOL r = ReadFile(hCom, &Buff, sizeof(Buff), &Num,NULL);

منقول للفائدة


----------



## cnc-2010 (25 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل وثري بمعلومات جدا مفيدة بالنسبة لي كمبتدئ
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saleh3x (25 يوليو 2011)

أخي أبوسالم 
بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك 
وغفر لنا ولوالدينا 
ولك ولوالديك 
ولجميع المسلمين


----------

